# Old Watch Sunday



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Never started one of these before, so here goes. I shall be wearing this at some point tomorrow, when I'm not out harvesting walnuts.

Seiko 7005-2000 (1973)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Lanco for Sunday morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Still driving the wife nuts with this, my latest 1997 Cricket obsessed with the things


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

These two today...

TIMEX quartz with balance wheel...










...and I'll wear this old Elgin after the F1 race ( which is the reason for getting up this early







)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Russian for breakfast.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Tissot Tissonic










Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this walking the dog and looking forward to watching some football later.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

'67 Seahorse today


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of nice watches here today, i like a lot those Seikos.

Here i wear a litle certina today:










Maybe the wacth is prettier inside than outside:










S!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Same as last 3 days.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Seiko for me.....










Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Just put this on a Nato - I'm beginning to wonder why any other type of watch strap exists


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

An all original Seiko 6105-8119 from 1974


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Strela today, I really need to get some new pics instead of continually recycling the old ones.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Seems this is a "multiple watch" day for me - wearing this Timex 21 at the moment


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

My neighbour popped round this morning to make sure that I had a copy of the newspaper, can't think why:










Good photo though (the paper's not mine), I think it really sums up the events of last night. We had better win next week, or I can expect the full colour supplement and a tape of edited highlights. Oh, swapped over to a 97 Seiko perpetual.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

This old thing  : an Aubry era Doxa Sub 600T Sharkhunterwith beadblasted Watchadoo bracelet. I bought this from Bob Duckworth (pictures are his, as are all credits and it has had the works done on it by Jack Alexyon:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Still my latest: Seiko SK583 6139 Chronograph. It came on a smart leather strap but I wondered how it would look on a metal bracelet. I found a signed 19mm Seiko bracelet from ebay and put it on. What do you think? (I know Mac will approve of it instead of the leather!)


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

'73 Omega Seamaster 120 Chronograph


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also going with the 6105 from 1972


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Hamilton today.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

An old Seahorse this afternoon...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

DaveE said:


> This old thing  : an Aubry era Doxa Sub 600T Sharkhunterwith beadblasted Watchadoo bracelet. I bought this from Bob Duckworth (pictures are his, as are all credits and it has had the works done on it by Jack Alexyon:


WOW!









That's lovely!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree.

I really like those squared off cases doxa occasionally used in the Aubry era. I have seen a few orange 300t's using a similar case and they look great.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

jcalka said:


> '73 Omega Seamaster 120 Chronograph


OMG, that is beautiful


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments guys. Until I bought this one recently, I only had the reissues and the Synchron era vintage Doxas in my collection. I recently saw a very nice similar 750T owned by Victor Boyd on the Doxa forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Late joining in as I`ve been working in the garden all day wearing this....

*Citizen 150m Diver, Citizen cal.8200 c.1970`s*










I`ve swapped over to these two since coming in...

*Perona 17 Jewels c1960s?*










*Timex #24 Pin-pallet circa 1976.*


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I'll follow Williams' lead this morning and start with this one this morning


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Having started the day off with "my oldest serving watch" (out for the day shopping)










Now I'm home have swapped it for something more suitable


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanksgiving supper today and wearing the Rado


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 for me today too...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT39* to go to the parents for Sunday dinner


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to a couple Smiths for the evening....

*Smiths Imperial,`Made In England` 19 Jewels c.1960*










*Smiths , `Great Britain`7 Jewels, c.1960s?*


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Seiko for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just spotted. S'nice Toshi


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sparky said:


> This one today:
> 
> Tissot Tissonic
> 
> ...


Nice one Mark, I didn't know you had one of those as well, you man of mystery you  .

Couldn't help but notice that your handset is different from my example.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

salmonia said:


> An all original Seiko 6105-8119 from 1974


That's a beauty, I really must get myself a 6105 one day.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jcalka said:


> '73 Omega Seamaster 120 Chronograph


Talking of beauty's, that's just plain gorgeous







. Congrats to you jcalka, I'm going a bit green over this side of the pond.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I went with this old thing today, well in between cycle rides and gardening anyway.




























Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I went with this old thing today, well in between cycle rides and gardening anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,

I'll have to turn that around back at you and say - love your Omega too!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> This one


Very nice Bladerunner.







I have one of these, but in nowhere near as good condition as that one.


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------

